# Wife's Squeaky Ebike



## 4REEE (Sep 13, 2020)

I can't get rid of the squeak from my wife's ebike.

So far I have1) Replaced the rear derailleur(2) Reseated the crank bolts(3) Reseated crank arms(4) Replaced pedals(5) Removed rubber dust cap(6) Replaced wheels!!!!!(7) Replaced cassette(8) Replaced chain(9) Removed motor-mount bolts and greased grommets.

PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

is the seat tight? I spent weeks on a BB problem that was the seat
also check stem and handlebar


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

sorry just saw YT link, does it happen without pedalling?

and that sound would drive me nuts!!!!!


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

4REEE said:


> I can't get rid of the squeak from my wife's ebike.
> 
> So far I have1) Replaced the rear derailleur(2) Reseated the crank bolts(3) Reseated crank arms(4) Replaced pedals(5) Removed rubber dust cap(6) Replaced wheels!!!!!(7) Replaced cassette(8) Replaced chain(9) Removed motor-mount bolts and greased grommets.
> 
> PLEASE HELP!!!


I'm sorry, this is the equivalent to someone solving a math equation by trying to guess what the answer is. You need to take it to a shop. You're pissing away money because of stab in the dark guesses as to what is wrong. They'll help you out and it'll be much cheaper than replacing the bike one component at a time.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

E bike? Squeaky? Sounds like you're falling down on the job.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

4REEE said:


> I can't get rid of the squeak from my wife's ebike.
> 
> So far I have1) Replaced the rear derailleur(2) Reseated the crank bolts(3) Reseated crank arms(4) Replaced pedals(5) Removed rubber dust cap(6) Replaced wheels!!!!!(7) Replaced cassette(8) Replaced chain(9) Removed motor-mount bolts and greased grommets.
> 
> PLEASE HELP!!!





ctxcrossx said:


> I'm sorry, this is the equivalent to someone solving a math equation by trying to guess what the answer is. You need to take it to a shop. You're pissing away money because of stab in the dark guesses as to what is wrong. They'll help you out and it'll be much cheaper than replacing the bike one component at a time.


He's gone this far, may as well keep rebuilding. How many more parts can be left?


----------



## djlee (Feb 5, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> He's gone this far, may as well keep rebuilding. How many more parts can be left?


The wife?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Wait. You replaced parts to fix a squeak? 

That’s bat-poop crazy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4REEE (Sep 13, 2020)

ctxcrossx said:


> I'm sorry, this is the equivalent to someone solving a math equation by trying to guess what the answer is. You need to take it to a shop. You're pissing away money because of stab in the dark guesses as to what is wrong. They'll help you out and it'll be much cheaper than replacing the bike one component at a time.


Nawww... It's more equivalent to large government bureaucracy throwing money at a problem.

I've brought the bike to 3 different bike shops and they all started with simple stuff: seat post, handle bar, etc. Afterwards, my wife would ride it and it would squeak. When I ride it or when the mechanic rides it, we are unable to replicate the problem. Only my wife can get the bike to squeak. She's probably at that perfect weight and strength to trigger the noise.

The mechanics all ask the same things, "When does it happen? Up/down hill? Motor on/off? Pedaling/coasting? Seated/off seat? Riding on flats/bumps?

We do know that she has to ride it for about 5 miles or so before it squeaks. The mechanics all say the same thing, "We don't have time to ride it for that long."

We rented ebikes on our vacation last week (Raleigh's) and she made her bike squeak! What the h--??! The owner of the shop was embarrassed because the ebikes are new.

Recently, she rode her non-motorized bike and made it squeak! I can't replicate that problem either!



> cmg
> sorry just saw YT link, does it happen without pedalling?
> 
> is the seat tight? I spent weeks on a BB problem that was the seat
> also check stem and handlebar​


Only happens when pedaling. LBS checked all simple stuff.



> DIRTJUNKIE
> He's gone this far, may as well keep rebuilding. How many more parts can be left?


LOL. Only one part left: The bike, maybe?



> djlee
> The wife?


LOL!



> Le Duke
> Wait. You replaced parts to fix a squeak?
> 
> That's bat-poop crazy.​


Yep. I'm gonna replace the frame next. That ought to fix it! j/k

I've been replacing parts over time because the previous owner was a young teenager who rode it pretty hard in the mud and dirt.


----------



## CucMan (Dec 18, 2018)

Long shot here...I once had a crazy squeak that took me a bit to figure out. It was actually the rubber wrap-around toe casing on my shoe rubbing against the crank arm on rotation.

Quick and free test - when squeaking have her widen her feet on the pedals for a moment.

Again, a long shot...


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

So she has rode a few bikes and they make the same noise? If that's so then it's not the bike , something like shoes ,as stated above or maybe something she wearing. Plus if no one can get the bike to make and noise that also points to something she is wearing/doing.


----------



## 4REEE (Sep 13, 2020)

CucMan said:


> Long shot here...I once had a crazy squeak that took me a bit to figure out. It was actually the rubber wrap-around rubber toe casing on my shoe rubbing against the crank arm on rotation.
> 
> Quick and free test - when squeaking have her widen her feet on pedals or go out-toed for a moment.
> 
> Again, a long shot...


@CucMan and @rangeriderDave: Next bike ride we shall test that theory out!

See:






*


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

4REEE said:


> @CucMan and @rangeriderDave: Next bike ride we shall test that theory out!
> 
> See:
> 
> ...


It's the sole on her left shoe, at the lowest point of the pedal power stroke. Replace shoes. Test ride.


----------



## SleepeRst (Nov 30, 2011)

MikeTowpathTraveler said:


> It's the sole on her left shoe, at the lowest point of the pedal power stroke. Replace shoes. Test ride.


I am going to agree this could be it, sometimes I will hit my chainstay with the rear inside of my shoe and it will squeek


----------



## 4REEE (Sep 13, 2020)

CucMan said:


> Long shot here...I once had a crazy squeak that took me a bit to figure out. It was actually the rubber wrap-around toe casing on my shoe rubbing against the crank arm on rotation.
> 
> Quick and free test - when squeaking have her widen her feet on the pedals for a moment.
> 
> Again, a long shot...


@CucMan: I think you're right! There was a squeak the other day and I said to my wife, "Adjust your feet," and the noise immediately stopped. Since then, she hasn't been able to replicate the squeak because I think she subconsciously avoids getting her feet too close to the crank arms.

Thanks everyone for your input and for the laughs!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## CucMan (Dec 18, 2018)

4REEE said:


> @CucMan: I think you're right! There was a squeak the other day and I said to my wife, "Adjust your feet," and the noise immediately stopped. Since then, she hasn't been able to replicate the squeak because I think she subconsciously avoids getting her feet too close to the crank arms.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your input and for the laughs!
> 
> Merry Christmas!


RIGHTEOUS!

Merry Christmas.

Jim


----------

